# Einen wunderschönen!



## schmalhans (7 Juli 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag!

schmalhans mein Name, wo "Nomen est Omen" bei mir nicht gilt 
einige kennen mich vielleicht aus anderen Foren.
bin vom lieben Ricky hierhin geschleppt worden und schaue mich jetzt mal um.

sieht nett aus!

schmalhans


----------



## AMUN (7 Juli 2006)

Moin moin schmalhans!

So trifft man sich wider  

Ich wünsche dir viel spaß auf diesem Board

Gruß

Meister


----------



## Muli (7 Juli 2006)

Na dann will ich dich doch schon einmal Willkommen heissen! Und ich meine, dass mir deine Name schon ein paar mal über den Weg gelaufen ist in den Irren und Wirren des World Wide Celeb-Web.

Also Herzlich Willkommen aboard und "frohes Posten"!


----------



## Merten (7 Juli 2006)

herzlich Willkommen an Bord


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Juli 2006)

hey..Schmalhans...schön Dich auch hier zu sehen....LOL..viel Spaß


----------



## schmalhans (8 Juli 2006)

hehe, ist klar 
hab schon verstanden und kein problem damit!

muss jetzt erstmal checken, was es so alles schon gibt
dann werde ich auch mal was nettes posten!


----------



## Lightburg (8 Juli 2006)

Ich sage auch mal HALLO zum altbekannten schmalhans.


----------



## schmalhans (20 Juli 2006)

ich verabschiede mich auch wieder,
dieses forum hat mir entschieden zuviele werbe banner
nichts gegen diese art der refinanzierung, aber es muss in grenzen bleiben.
und das hier ist purer kommerz!


----------



## Muli (21 Juli 2006)

Da gewähre ich natürlich jedem seine Meinung! Doch ist so ein Board auch mit Kosten verbunden! Und ich halte es für kein Verbrechen zu versuchen, diese Kosten auf lange Sicht zu decken! Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass die Affiliates auch nicht störend platziert sind und in der Regel auch Themenrelevant!

Schade, dass wir dich hier wieder verabschieden müssen!
Ich wünsche dir alles Liebe und Gute und viel Spass weiterhin im Bereich Celebs im I-Net.


Liebe Grüße Muli!


----------

